# Start the Bassoon?



## WolfAlphaX

I love Bassoon. I currently play, you know, the usual, piano, violin (though I dabble in Electone) but I would love to start the bassoon. It's sound it just quite soothing to me, and it can be a little comical even. But the problem is, do I really have time? Would I even continue with it? I'm thirteen, in school, with all these music exams coming up and I'm also doing composition, so would bassoon be worth it? Could someone please give me your opinion? Tips? I'm clueless. T_T


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I'm not sure if our school will encourage it or not, there is a huge bias in the music staff there. 
But it's always good to learn a new isntrument, so yes it would definitely be worth it I'd say!


----------



## hreichgott

Sounds like the only limitation is time, and only you can answer that question 

One of the parents in my piano studio made a goal for her 11-year-old daughter that if she could show for one month that she could successfully complete all her other responsibilities -- homework, piano practice -- without running out of time or forgetting things, then she would be allowed to start another instrument. Maybe this would work for you, not the parental part but just keeping track of whether you were able to give all your current responsibilities enough time, over a long-term-ish period.


----------



## Ukko

You like the sound. +

The bassoon is expensive to make, so an expensive investment. -

Becoming a 'useful' bassoonist is a long term investment in time. -

Even after you have 'mastered' the bassoon, it will lie in wait to embarrass you. -

That lonely + needs help, or must get bigger (+)


----------



## arpeggio

*Bassoon can be expensive.*

There are advantages and disadvantages to learning the bassoon.

The good new is that there are not that many bassoon players around. In my experience (Note: I can play all of the woodwind instruments) it is the most difficult to master. As a result there is not that much competition so one has more opportunities to play even as an amateur. This is true even with oboe players.

The big disadvantage is that bassoons are very expensive. A new inexpensive student bassoon can cost between five and seven thousand US Dollars. A professional level bassoon starts at about twenty thousand US Dollars. Even a good second hand instrument can be very expensive. I saw a 1903 Heckel, considered the best bassoon, sell for sixteen thousand US dollars. The bassoon is the only woodwind instrument that appreciates in value. I have a forty year old Puchner that I purchased new for seventeen hundred US Dollars that now has an appraised value of fifteen thousand US Dollars. A new Artist Model Puchner runs about thirty thousand US Dollars.

Because of the expense most schools in the US will loan students the instrument. I do not know what the situation would be in Australia. Eventually one will have to purchase an instrument. As an amateur one can get by with a more economical instrument. Schrieber sells an excellant student bassoon for about five thousand US Dollars. One may find a good second hand student instrument for a few thousand US dollars. If one becomes a professional, be prepared to spend between twenty and forty thousand US Dollars.

You many want to check out the The Australasian Double Reed Society: http://www.adrs.org.au/


----------



## hreichgott

^ Doesn't sound too different from piano prices  (pianos only depreciate though)


----------



## arpeggio

*Piano vs. Bassoon*

Yeah, but a piano can play lots of notes. Except by accident, a bassoon can only play one note at a time.

OK. I will concede that on a per note basis a bassoon is a bargain compared to a piano.


----------



## WolfAlphaX

Yeah, I wasn't planning to bring it up at the school, they wouldn't do much, agreed. In fact I'm pretty sure they may discourage it. :/ But thanks!


----------



## Lunasong

But pianos can be had for free! OK, bad used pianos.


----------



## WolfAlphaX

I see the points you're making, but still...


----------



## WolfAlphaX

Luckily, money is not really a problem. So it sounds pretty good actually, I'm not one that really appreciates competition and I love a good challenge.


----------



## WolfAlphaX

Yes, but a bassoon can play in an orchestra frequently while a piano cannot. :/


----------



## Jaws

Leave starting the bassoon until you have finished at school and then start it as an adult when you are working.


----------



## dgee

Look - Bassoon is expensive (+reeds! - and a cheapo bassoon will impede your progress), it's not easy, you're not going to be heard or have particularly interesting parts in band or orchestra until you progress quite a lot. I mean, I love the bassoon and there are advantages to playing an instrument that is uncommon but if you've got piano and violin going too and you want to pic up another instrument why not pick trombone? It's reasonably straightforward to pick up the basics, cheap and robust and you can get started well on a school instrument, and then you have orchestra and various bands to go for if you choose to

Just my two cents worth - coming from a brass player who once played bassoon for 18 months at about your age!


----------



## PeterJB

The Bassoon is a difficult instrument to learn. The fingerings are very complicated (especially in the upper register) and it requires large hands and lung capacity. One of the problems with maintaining your playing is that you mouth loses it's strength very quickly if you don't play for a couple of days. I'm currently studying music at uni and bassoon is my second study after cello, so I play nearly every day.

There is an advantage in that it's a rare instrument to play, but seats in orchestras, if you wanted to do that professionally, are limited. They're also horrendously expensive and can be a pain to maintain. But it's worth it!


----------



## TheBassoonist

Hi WolfAlphaX,

I know I am pretty late to this post. I think if you really want to play the bassoon, go for it! Obviously, I may be bias, as I am a bassoonist myself, however if it is something you really want to do, then who says you won't put in the time and effort to learn? I have not read the entire conversation above, however like people have been saying there are advantages and disadvantages to the bassoon, just as there are for every instrument. I won't go into the details of all of them, however if you are really determined to learn this difficult, but rewarding instrument, I recommend finding a private lesson teacher. This will ensure that you don't develop habits that are detrimental to your playing. I know there are some discouraging comments above, but my advice is that if you have your mind set on playing the bassoon - go for it! I wasn't sure just what I was getting myself into when I started, but it all turned out for the best. Just like any instrument, bassoon is rewarding and even if it turns out that you don't like it, at least you tried something new. It is still a great experience!

Best of luck to you!

TheBassoonist


----------



## randomnese

I'm crazy late to this post, but here's my suggestion:

Try it out for a few months with a rented/borrowed bassoon. Most of the time you'll fizzle out and just return the bassoon, no harm, no foul. If you end up still loving the bassoon, try upgrading to a nicer, pricier one. I play piano/violin and I'm starting the oboe, so I know your struggle. The biggest thing is to remember that your grades are more important than anything else!


----------

